# Racing Workout Program?



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

I've been spending a lot of time in the gym lately trying to lose a few pounds I've put on ever since I joined the working world and stopped playing a lot of Ultimate Frisbee like I did in college.

I've got a pretty good idea of things I need to work on specifically for racing besides the basic workout, but I was wondering if anyone had any advice and/or insight? Specifically, has anyone ever had a workout program designed specifically for racing? When I played golf competitively in high school, I spent time with a trainer and had a program designed particularly to improve my mid-section strength and flexibility, but I don't really know any trainers who know enough about racing to help me here.

Besides the basic weight lifting routine (chest/shoulders/tri's on day, lower body/biceps/back next day), I've been spending a lot of time on my mid-section (abs and lower back), my neck, and my forearms/wrists. I've also been tailoring my cardio workout to the typical race times that I encounter (25-30 minute SCCA sprints, 50-60 minute Pro sprints or SCCA enduros). I probably need to spend more time stretching than I currently do, as being limber will probably help to prevent injuries when wrecks occur.

Any advice on things I should add to my routine and/or leads to trainers who might be able to help me would be appreciated.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Besides the basic weight lifting routine (chest/shoulders/tri's on day, lower body/biceps/back next day), I've been spending a lot of time on my mid-section (abs and lower back), my neck, and my forearms/wrists. I've also been tailoring my cardio workout to the typical race times that I encounter (25-30 minute SCCA sprints, 50-60 minute Pro sprints or SCCA enduros). I probably need to spend more time stretching than I currently do, as being limber will probably help to prevent injuries when wrecks occur.
> 
> Any advice on things I should add to my routine and/or leads to trainers who might be able to help me would be appreciated.


I recently read both Speed Secrets 2: More Professional Race Driving Techniques, and Drive to Win: The Essential Guide to Race Driving and IIRC building up stamina is more important physical strength.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

I've read both of those multiple times. Agree that stamina is important, but stamina doesn't necessarily = cardio (not sure if that's what you were implying). I tend to lift lower weight and more reps, with short breaks between sets in order to work on muscle stamina. At the same time, physical strength and muscle mass can help to prevent injuries.

There are specific areas (neck, forearms, midsection) where I think improving strength is a great idea, because it allows your body to control itself better. Particularly in the open wheel car I have been racing, the high G forces require a strong neck and central core in order to simply hold your head up and maintain your point of reference.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

What kind of racing do you do that conditioning is a factor? 

Take my comments with a grain of salt because I know nothing about racing :eeps: but I would think that focusing on any workout that you enjoy and that improves your health and well-being would be more than adequate for everyone except maybe professional drivers.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Good question. I've spent the last two years driving mostly Star Mazda, running a regional "Pro" series, as well as two Star Mazda Pro events as support races on ALMS weekends. So, I guess you could say I race at a pretty high level for it to be a "hobby". I'm by no means a Pro, but I'd like to give myself the best shot at reaching that level as possible.

I'll be racing mostly Spec Miata (SCCA, with a couple Pro events thrown in) this year, but I'm also hoping to put together a Grand-Am Cup or World Challenge ride for 1-2 weekends. Would love to eventually make enough $$ or find the right sponsors to get into an ALMS GT or SRPII car. I also co-drive a bit with my father in CCA Club Racing.

Even in the CMod CCA car, physical fitness can play a serious factor. We turn laptimes in pop's BMW faster than World Challenge Touring cars, and a bit slower than WC GT cars. In the Star Mazda car, we pull G-forces that put serious strains on your body (neck especially). If the oppurtunity to drive something faster ever comes along, I want to be physically ready to do so.

I enjoy working out, but I'd rather tailor my routine towards the hobby that I plan on spending the rest of my life pursuing at as high a level as I can afford.


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Like any other sport, better conditioning pays off in racing. All else being equal, a driver who's in superior conditioning will beat out one who's not every time. Especially when it comes to heart rate, and breathing. Drivers commonly lose lbs. during races, depending on the length of the race. rumratt is correct is guessing that any workout wil be beneficial, but Bryan you'd be doing a good thing in custom-tailoring your workout to be racing-specific. Cardio, torso, neck (especially neck), arms, forearms, wrists and shoulders should all be given extra attention. Alain Prost's "Competition Driving" book has some decent ideas at the back of the book. That's just one place to start.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well there have been plenty of exceptions throughout history and even currently, never underestimate raw talent and skill :dunno: 

however, all else being equal it may not necessarily be an advantage but it certainly can't hurt


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I saw a show while overseas about a CART driver coming back from an injury. I forget which one.

But he was going to a race driver specialist physical therapist. You might want to try sport's medicine PTs in your area to see if any can develope a routine for racing. If you show them the positions and motions they can figure something out.

One exercise I remember fromt eh show, ws the driver sits on a stool holding a medicine ball in boths hands. The trainers soft otsses tennis balls and the driver hits them with th medicine ball. Of course the trainer throws them within reach, but no set pattern, reaching all areas. A typical workout would be 150 - 200 tennis balls thrown. 

The other exercise had the driver holding a big fiberglass rod that was flexible. The driver would get the rod flexing and turn it left and right. This was to build resistance and strength in the face of vibration.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, from your first post in the thread, I'd say you're doing a good job so far. I think you're hitting the most important areas. In cars with a lot of grip, the stability muscles are important (torso, neck) and endurance work from running, cycling, etc will help with overall fitness and dealing with warmer temperatures. 

For us autocrossers, all this stuff is irrelevant. 

However, doing a lot of laps in heat is another matter. I know that it took me about 15 laps in my shifter kart to realize I need to do more neck work.


----------

